# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus JTAG v.1.7.7 - more LG models added for USB repair!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.7.7 is out!  *We have added boot repair via USB and small TP for LG E980, E980H, LG E985T, E986, LG E988, LG E989,
which are detected by PC as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008" device! Also  added repair via JTAG interface for Gigabyte GSmart G1317D.*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v.1.7.7 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG E980* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair via USB.
    - *LG E980H* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB.
    - *LG E985T* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB.
    - *LG E986* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB.
    - *LG E988* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB.
    - *LG E989* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB.
    - *Gigabyte GSmart G1317D* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software).*   *To repair mentioned above devices via USB, please follow the next three steps:*  *Attach  testpoint as shown on Figure 1 in the Software manual and connect your  phone using Micro USB cable directly into the mainboard’s USB port
(do NOT use any USB hubs!)**Check PC Device Manager, a  new device should appear "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" or "Unknown  Device" if you hadn’t installed the driver yet.
Drivers are in {Installation_Folder}\Driver\QHSUSB**Release testpoint and press “EasyRepair” button in the software (or “Connect” button, when in Advanced Mode)*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

